# Dwarf Bearded Dragons



## blackghost (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all...

Am interested in finding out more about Dwarf Bearded Dragons. What they cost? What 
colours they come in? And how much smaller are they compared to a normal adult beardie?

If anyone has any pictures of Dwarf Beardies, please post them, as I would love to see them.

Thanks guys....

blackghost


----------



## arbok (Jan 29, 2008)

i assume these are the same as pygmy beardeds? im interested to learn more about them aswell, add to it how much do they eat compared to beardies


----------



## blackghost (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, so I take it no one has them, or they are a rare breed?

C'mon guys, some one must have some info and pics on them?

blackghost


----------



## FAY (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a couple of beardies classed as this. What is the scientific name that you are after info on??

Pogona Minor or Pogona henrylawsoni??


----------



## blackghost (Jan 30, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> There are a couple of beardies classed as this. What is the scientific name that you are after info on??
> 
> Pogona Minor or Pogona henrylawsoni??


 

Hi Garth

It's the Pogona henrylawsoni that I am interested in.

Thanks...

blackghost


----------



## Viridae (Jan 30, 2008)

THere are quite a few of them around.


----------



## porkosta (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi blackghost,

I have a male pygmy beard dragon (Pogona henrylawsoni) and his great. Hatchlings are about the $80 mark each I believe. If you can, try getting hatchlings around the same age from different breeders (there are a few around at the moment). This way you might be able to gain not only males and females (if your lucky) but you will get different patterns. Colours don't vary to much with these little guys however. 

I don't have any photos at the moment because I am at work. I will try and upload a couple later on tonight if I can.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## porkosta (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 30, 2008)

i have two, they would eat until they exploded, so you have to moderate. i think they are awesome. i house them in 3ft viv,it fits on top of my lowish wardrobe. falconboy has some for sale at the moment. i dont reckoment they gey handeled alot when they are warm, i would compare them, to a central netted for speed. they will dart off pretty quick. well my smaller one does, the bigger is too fat i think. i have posted heaps of pics before so do a search. i rate them very highly. i don't believe they phase up colour like the yellow and red central beardies, dunno if it is a gene that hasn't been bothered being bred in, but mine can go from flushing their under side stripes, to going white as in a few mins. i seen them for about $50 at the lowest, up to $150. did i mention they eat alot? my biggest is probably just under 20cm head to tail.


----------



## blackghost (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic guys. Thanks for sharing the info and pics.

Still curious as to how much smaller they are compared to normal adult Beardie?

Andy, is your little guy an adult? Thanks for sharing mate!

blackghost


----------



## Kyro (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi here are some pics of our guys.


----------



## arbok (Jan 30, 2008)

loving the slipknot top


----------



## blackghost (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Kyro. Are any of these guys adults? Just trying to get an idea of how big they get as an adult?

blackghost


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello,

Thanks for posting those pics, they are very pretty looking dragons.


Tracie


----------



## Kyro (Jan 31, 2008)

My pleasure They are about 12 months old so not adults yet. I know there are quite a few people with adults so hopefully they will share some pics, if not I have some pics of adults at the Reptile Park so I will try to dig them up for you.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 31, 2008)

Found them It is a bit hard to tell size from the pics but you get the general idea, they really are little. The chubby looking one was gravid.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Blackghost sorry for the delay...

Yes my Pygmy is at adult size I believe. He is about 17 - 18 months old.
Here a some more pics that I took today while he was sunning himself outside.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Ali (Mar 30, 2008)

is it possible to keep a trio in a 3ft? also if i got a trio of siblings would it matter if some were male and some female?
thanx ali


----------



## hedgehogjojo (Jun 17, 2008)

for those in the UK my local pet shop has just got in some hatchlings, tow sets from different parents, around the same age and size. there for sale at £75 and i've been told they grow up to 12 inches

i was also told i would only need a two foot viv for two of them for the entirety of their lives, what do people reckon


----------



## Jewly (Jun 17, 2008)

Ali said:


> is it possible to keep a trio in a 3ft? also if i got a trio of siblings would it matter if some were male and some female?
> thanx ali


 
Depends on the sex cause I'd say that 2 males would fight over a female. At the moment I have 4 juvies in a 3ft tank, 2 pygmy and 2 central but I will be taking the 2 central out once I get my new enclosure. I've also been told that they will fight if their enclosure isn't big enough.

Not sure about the sibling part of your question, maybe others can help with that one. I'd be interested to hear what others have to say too because my 2 pygmy's are from the same clutch.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my pygmy bearded dragons. They're about 4-5 mths old at the moment.


----------



## Renagade (Jun 17, 2008)

few shots of mine, i've probably already posted these.


----------



## suzy1224 (Jul 28, 2008)

*dwarf or not*

I have a 5 year old son who is absolutely fascinated with bearded dragons, I have read a lot and have had a lot of contact with dwarf and regular beardies but am finding it very difficult to decide what would be best fo him, could anyone give me some pros and cons for both.... i am almost set on a dwarf beardie but like i said i am really struggling to make a decision. also if i decide on a dwarf is a 2ft tank an acceptable size, the internet yet helpful can have a lot of conflicting info.... thanks heaps


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2008)

a central is much better IMO. they are more handable and much more cute.


----------



## rosequoll (Jul 28, 2008)

My little guy is awesome. He's about two years old, but I'm having trouble finding him a mate at the moment. He's full grown and probably about 25cm from nose to tailtip, but I'll measure him tomorrow, he's asleep at the moment. He's in a 3foot tank which is more than big enough for him and a female (once I find an adult female), good nature, eats like a PIG.


----------

